# I WAS IN SOUTHPARK!!!!!!



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

http://spstudio.elena.hosting-friends.de/spstudio.html

heres mine...the drunken maniac


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

my av.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

View attachment 84841


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

...


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Hmm...
View attachment 84866


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

shank yo ass with a rusty knife


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Escaped From Jail, Kenny Isn't the only dying this Time!!! that was corny but f*ck it.
View attachment 84876


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I gotta say I like mine the best, followed by Juddazz'


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

http://spstudio.elena.hosting-friends.de/spstudio.html

Hairy Potter


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

it's me

View attachment 84897


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Me, without a haircut, and angry at life...lol. Acestro gets my vote







hahaha


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hahaha...Sorry you were the only one who matched her.....:laugh: Or I shoulda put her as Onions....lol


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

i took the liberty of making Gordeez









View attachment 84916


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Say Hello to my little friend

View attachment 84923


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Me, without a haircut, and angry at life...lol. Acestro gets my vote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I go by the old adage "less is more"









For example, the pants-less superboy:


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Well sorta...

I found this link where you can create yourself as if you existed in the SouthPark universe. Here I am now:

View attachment 94697

View attachment 94704


I know it would be better if I had one with me in a Hawiian shirt holding a knife...but you get the idea.

Here's the link:
http://www.vexatori.de/zib/spstudio.html

All of you should do this...and post your pic here.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you got a pic of you to compare with?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

:laugh:

View attachment 94701


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Here are some:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...34&hl=southpark


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i have actually been to south park colorado and had lunch at a diner there.. it really is a tiny nothing town surrounded by cattle pastures and big ass mountians, its actually not far from pike peak..


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Here are some:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...34&hl=southpark


Oops...My bad DannyBoy...But its still fun for the newer memebers and me.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i love that site. At school we use to make fun of others and teachers


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Oh man, cant wait to see how mine would look like. New Avatar!! Remember when we all had different Simpson avatars of our fav characters? That sh*t rocked.











Dannyboy17 said:


> Here are some:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...34&hl=southpark


Why dont we just merge the old one to this one so that we dont have to do all over again and give the new guys a chance to see the old.. :Topic Merge:


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

how do isave my guy


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

bob351 said:


> how do isave my guy


Print Screen...Then Paste in Paint...Then save to your computer.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i cant stand the shirts that they have....but here's my attempt.

lmao @ acestro


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

lol


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

cool you can make emo kids!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

:nod: I usually have a white t-shirt on underneath my jacket.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> i took the liberty of making Gordeez
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

here goes nothing

here goes nothing


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

redbellyfan said:


> Hahaha...Sorry you were the only one who matched her.....:laugh: Or I shoulda put her as Onions....lol


Lolol..what?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

You can have a good time at Cartman's...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i have actually been to south park colorado and had lunch at a diner there.. it really is a tiny nothing town surrounded by cattle pastures and big ass mountians, its actually not far from pike peak..


There is no such thing as South Park CO, there is a South Fork CO

Here is a list of all the places in Colorado..you can click on links for towns between 1000 and 6000 and less than 1000

http://www.city-data.com/city/Colorado.html


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> i have actually been to south park colorado and had lunch at a diner there.. it really is a tiny nothing town surrounded by cattle pastures and big ass mountians, its actually not far from pike peak..


There is no such thing as South Park CO, there is a South Fork CO

Here is a list of all the places in Colorado..you can click on links for towns between 1000 and 6000 and less than 1000

http://www.city-data.com/city/Colorado.html
[/quote]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Park_Basin


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

the similarity between my avatar and me is quite comical. i need to find a pic now


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i have actually been to south park colorado and had lunch at a diner there.. it really is a tiny nothing town surrounded by cattle pastures and big ass mountians, its actually not far from pike peak..


There is no such thing as South Park CO, there is a South Fork CO

Here is a list of all the places in Colorado..you can click on links for towns between 1000 and 6000 and less than 1000

http://www.city-data.com/city/Colorado.html
[/quote]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Park_Basin








[/quote]

Oh OK, so it's not a city but a basin:

South Park is a high intermontane grassland basin, approximately 10000 ft (3000 m) in elevation, in the Rocky Mountains of central Colorado. It encompasses approximately 1,000 square miles (259 km²) around the headwaters of the South Platte River in Park County approximately 60 mi (100 km) southwest of Denver. It the southernmost of three such large mountain valleys in Colorado, along with North Park and Middle Park. The largest town in the basin is Fairplay, which sits near the northern end.

http://www.city-data.com/city/Fairplay-Colorado.html


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> i have actually been to south park colorado and had lunch at a diner there.. it really is a tiny nothing town surrounded by cattle pastures and big ass mountians, its actually not far from pike peak..


There is no such thing as South Park CO, there is a South Fork CO

Here is a list of all the places in Colorado..you can click on links for towns between 1000 and 6000 and less than 1000

http://www.city-data.com/city/Colorado.html
[/quote]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Park_Basin








[/quote]

Oh OK, so it's not a city but a basin:

[/quote]

ahhh minor technicality..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i have actually been to south park colorado and had lunch at a diner there.. it really is a tiny nothing town surrounded by cattle pastures and big ass mountians, its actually not far from pike peak..


There is no such thing as South Park CO, there is a South Fork CO

Here is a list of all the places in Colorado..you can click on links for towns between 1000 and 6000 and less than 1000

http://www.city-data.com/city/Colorado.html
[/quote]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Park_Basin








[/quote]

Oh OK, so it's not a city but a basin:

[/quote]

ahhh minor technicality..
[/quote]

Pretty sure that Fairplay town is South Park, though

http://www.city-data.com/city/Fairplay-Colorado.html

Races in Fairplay:

White Non-Hispanic (90.3%) 
Hispanic (4.9%) 
Other race (2.8%) 
American Indian (2.0%) 
Two or more races (1.5%) 
Black (1.3%)

That 1.3 % of black people must be Chef and his illegitimate kids


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> i have actually been to south park colorado and had lunch at a diner there.. it really is a tiny nothing town surrounded by cattle pastures and big ass mountians, its actually not far from pike peak..


There is no such thing as South Park CO, there is a South Fork CO

Here is a list of all the places in Colorado..you can click on links for towns between 1000 and 6000 and less than 1000

http://www.city-data.com/city/Colorado.html
[/quote]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Park_Basin








[/quote]

Oh OK, so it's not a city but a basin:

[/quote]

ahhh minor technicality..
[/quote]

Pretty sure that Fairplay town is South Park, though

http://www.city-data.com/city/Fairplay-Colorado.html

Races in Fairplay:

White Non-Hispanic (90.3%) 
Hispanic (4.9%) 
Other race (2.8%) 
American Indian (2.0%) 
Two or more races (1.5%) 
Black (1.3%)

That 1.3 % of black people must be Chef and his illegitimate kids :laugh:
[/quote]

token cant forget about him and his family.. but i guess it was fairplay,but hte fact remains it seriously was just ilke southpark, there was a small and i mean small town section then scattered houses.. i think i even saw toms rhinoplasty.. j/k but the guy at the diner said "we dont take kindly to folks that dont take kindly" and this other guy chimed in "now skeeter"


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh yeahhhh forgot about Token and his rich ass family !!!

That one episode where all the famous black people like Kobe and Will Smith moved to South Park is probably my favorite.. It was just so racist and so un-PC I can't believe they even allowed it to be shown ..


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> Oh yeahhhh forgot about Token and his rich ass family !!!
> 
> That one episode where all the famous black people like Kobe and Will Smith moved to South Park is probably my favorite.. It was just so racist and so un-PC I can't believe they even allowed it to be shown ..


Southpark S5E12 - Here Comes the Neighborhood.avi


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Heres me as a character:
View attachment 94793


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

VENOM said:


> Heres me as a character:
> View attachment 94793


You're emo?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

hahah.... this is great...


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

fizzly and the quran
View attachment 95024


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> Heres me as a character:
> View attachment 94793


You're emo?
[/quote]

no, hell no i couldnt find the right hair. I thought emo is down to your nose hair


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

funny how this is almost what i look like
View attachment 95206

View attachment 95207


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Mine is in my avatar...somebody made it for me and digitally put in the white collar! Too funny...it acutally looks a bit like me...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

PastorJeff said:


> Mine is in my avatar...somebody made it for me and digitally put in the white collar! Too funny...it acutally looks a bit like me...


are u really a pastor?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

rocker said:


> Mine is in my avatar...somebody made it for me and digitally put in the white collar! Too funny...it acutally looks a bit like me...


are u really a pastor?
[/quote]
Yep...I am a Youth Pastor. I work with teens ages 12 years old through to college age.

It's alot of fun...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Puff said:


> i cant stand the shirts that they have....but here's my attempt.
> 
> lmao @ acestro


Whoah, I was thinking 'repost' but it's more like 'ressurection'! I forgot about those two I did, I 're-cracked myself up'







I might try to do another 'less is more' version...


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

this is as close as to emo as it is going to get :laugh: 
View attachment 95260


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

HOACH said:


> View attachment 95260












not you but the dude in the pic


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

VENOM said:


> View attachment 95260












not you but the dude in the pic
[/quote]


----------

